# Renewing driving licence at 70



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi All
Am renewing my licence shortly, had successful hearing test, in a few days the eye test, dont anticipate any problems and will have a doctors certificate, does anyone know how quick they give you your new licence, am going abroad soon to visit my family and the mrs,s family, will be away a few months, am 70 next April 2023 so I might wait until next Feb to renew it, would they accept a cerificate given 2 or 3 months earlier if you get my drift, cheers for any advise,

re

John


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi John

It takes around 2 weeks for a new license to be issued. (I've recently renewed mine.)

Regards,


----------

